# Toilet problems



## blondeeee9 (Mar 5, 2006)

We are having a problem with the toilet backing up on us. Not sure what is wrong. The monitor says they are not full. And it was only used by two people. Any suggestions? Husband has called the dealer but they were no help. Thank you


----------



## team3360 (Mar 5, 2006)

Toilet problems

I would check and see if you have a solids built up right under where the toilet drains into the black tank. In my 5er the plumbing turns and runs a short distance slopping down into the tank, you could have a build up of solid waste where the line drops into the tank. you dont say if you rv is new or was purchased used, I have a flexable wand I use to flush out my toilet drain into the tank, available at RV supply store or wal-mart  . hope this helps   LEE


----------



## hertig (Mar 5, 2006)

Toilet problems

Also, those monitors are notoriously unreliable.  What is the blank water tank size on your unit?  How long did the two of you use it before it backed up?  Do you use lots of water or minimal water?

I've been told that on average, 2 people produce about 40 gallons of 'black water' in about a week.  We seem to be ahead of the curve on that, but then I'm often informed that I am 'full of it'


----------



## Kirk (Mar 5, 2006)

Toilet problems

We are fulltime and our black tank is 40 gallons and will usually last for two weeks.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 5, 2006)

Toilet problems

Two major problems I have repeatedly seen.  NOT enough water and too MUCH paper.  The toilet in an RV is not like at home.  Team is probably correct.  Not enough water will build solids up right under the tank inlet.  Get the wand he talks about or get a cheap water hose and stick it down the toilet.  Fill the tank and then flush it out.  Also put some water in your tank, drive,  and slosh it around.  Then empty again.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 6, 2006)

Toilet problems

Ice cubes poured into the tank before driving will also help break the solids loose.


----------



## team3360 (Mar 6, 2006)

Toilet problems

Sounds like using the outhouse in the winter  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  A CHILLY EXPERIENCE


----------



## Krazeehorse (Mar 6, 2006)

Toilet problems

Ice-Lax :laugh:


----------



## blondeeee9 (Mar 7, 2006)

Toilet problems

Thank you everyone for your advice. My husband tried  a hose to loosen anything clogged and a plumbers snake and still nothing. So he has taken it in for service. It is clogged somewhere just cant find the clog. When draining the tank nothing drains but yet there is ucky water sitting in the toliet. But we did learn from reading your replys that we need to start out with some water in the tank. We didnt know that. Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## John Harrelson (Mar 9, 2006)

Toilet problems

duplicate post


----------



## John Harrelson (Mar 9, 2006)

Toilet problems

*YOU DO NOT HAVE TO USE ANY KIND OF SPECIAL TOILET PAPER IN YOUR RV*  That is something started by those dang tree huggers and the TP manufacturers jumped on the band wagon to increase their profits.

*VERY IMPORTANT wait until the black tank is at least 3/4 full* or more before dumping.[/b]  

The black tank dump valve should always be closed except when actually dumping.

I believe the reason that people have trouble with their black water tanks is because they don't use enough water to flush with.

*The "golden Rule" is...

if you do #1 .. flush with one full bowl of water

if you do #2 .. flush with two full bowls of water*

a full bowl means water all the way to the top of the bowl where the overflow port is.

*Just remember ... ONE  for ONE and TWO for TWO .... 

John*


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 9, 2006)

Toilet problems

Ah, the 'bowlden' rule!    

I have the Sewer Solution which uses a high pressure water jet to 'maserate' the stuff as it forces it out through a 1 inch hose.  One or two ply paper makes it much easier for that to work.  Otherwise, I have to move the spray nozzle around to break up heavier paper.  

Except for that reason, I agree with John.  There are too many people comparing an RV "septic system" with a home-style "septic system".  The only things similar are pipe, tanks, and .....


----------



## karaokegal (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: Toilet problems

c-nash said put ice cubes in the tank, but beware that ice cubes moving around in the tank while driving could dislodge your sensors thst measure how much is in the tank.


----------



## PattieAM (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: Toilet problems

Using adequate water when flushing is a must.  Allowing your tank to fill 2/3's or 3/4's full before dumping makes for a 'gravity' dump and will generally empty all solids.  

Single ply toilet tissue is recommended, and breaks down faster/better than the soft/fluffy stuff...and the less used, the better.

Some folks suggest adding water softener to the blackwater holding tank, and/or a bag of ice and water to slosh around while driving to help break down solids and clean the tank at the next dump. (As I can see down my toilet into the tank, if I am preparing to leave the campground I will add water until the tank is full enough to dump....then dump, and put a gallon or so of water back into the tank with the deoderizer)

And, something else to check regularly is the 'vent'....if clogged, you may have issues with dumping and/or odor.

Best wishes


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: Toilet problems

The #1 thing that's required is rinsing/flushing the tank for about 5 min after dumping.  If you don't have an in tank rinsing/sprinkling system, at least dump 4 full bowls or more of water through the black tank before closing the valve.  If you have a wand use it every 3rd time you dump.  You need to add at least 4 to 6 gallons of water to the black tank before using.  Not adding water to the black tank is like not having water in your toilet when going #2.  Rather sticky business.    :dead:


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Toilet problems

What I do is the following.  I close the grey tanks valves.  Then I open the  black tank and let it drain while I use a hose and add water to the tank thru toilet, while it is draining, for about 5 minutes or so.  Then I close the black tank and add a lot of water to the tank, let sit for 6 minutes, then drain black tank while adding water thru toilet.  I then do it again and sometimes three times.  Then I close the black tank valve, open the grey tank valves, then add about 5 gallons of water thru toilet and then add treatment to tank thru toilet.  Seems to keep my sensors clean and no smell at all.  I totally agree that the more water you use to clean/rinse the better.


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Toilet problems

More water less stinky 
I agree, my wife looks at me funny untill we were in a rv repair shop where they were taking out a black tank (not mine ), that was full of it. Now she uses alot of water


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Toilet problems

I hate to work on black tanks that have the  "poop tepee"
Have done one ,, and YUCK  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Toilet problems

"Poop tepee", that's a good one.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Toilet problems

leave it up to Rod to come up with that


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Toilet problems

now come on guys ,, if u have never seen a poop tepee then u'r missing out    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :dead:  :dead:


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: Toilet problems

I have, once at the above RV shop. No thanks one is enough for a lifetime.


----------

